# How to kill rabbit babies humanely



## GalfvensjÃ¶

I don't have any problem to put down small newborn rabbit bunnies or to slaughter rabbits. But I have really big problems when I must put down 5-12 weeks rabbits because they are so small but still they are bigger then the newborns. I know that you can hit them in the neck but I'm so afraid that I don't hit them hard enough (one time I was forced to hit several times...). 

How can kill 5-12 rabbits humanely??


----------



## Beaners

That is almost exclusively the age I do. I use the "broomstick" method where you place the broomstick behind the head and step on it while you pull the hind legs up. It was described on the raw dog ranch website but I don't know if the tutorial is still there.

Kayleigh


----------



## ladysown

That's the method i use as well for the 5-12 week olds. Works quickly, only have to be careful not to pull to hard or the head will pull off (may or may not be a bonus).


----------



## GalfvensjÃ¶

So good, that's the method I use on large rabbits but I thought they would be too small for it.


----------



## o&itw

I guess I am not quite sure about your question. Are you processing these rabbits for meat or do you just want to put them down? 

If you want to euthanize a rabbit, not for use as food, put it (them) in a container that has an airtight lid, and spray starting fluid (mostly ether) in it for about 3 seconds, then place the lid on and wait for about an hour. Here in the States, we have 5 gallon plastic buckets that all kinds of things come packaged in and they work well. I suspect you have something similar there.

This will put the rabbits to sleep in a few minutes, but you must leave them in the bucket for a while to compleate the process. You would not want to do this for any animal you were intending to eat.


----------



## Parkboy

o&itw said:


> I guess I am not quite sure about your question. Are you processing these rabbits for meat or do you just want to put them down?
> 
> If you want to euthanize a rabbit, not for use as food, put it (them) in a container that has an airtight lid, and spray starting fluid (mostly ether) in it for about 3 seconds, then place the lid on and wait for about an hour. Here in the States, we have 5 gallon plastic buckets that all kinds of things come packaged in and they work well. I suspect you have something similar there.
> 
> This will put the rabbits to sleep in a few minutes, but you must leave them in the bucket for a while to compleate the process. You would not want to do this for any animal you were intending to eat.


I am far from an animal rights activist but this is sick!!!! Why not just hit the d--n rabbit in the head and kill it quickly.


----------



## Bamboorabbit

Parkboy said:


> I am far from an animal rights activist but this is sick!!!! Why not just hit the d--n rabbit in the head and kill it quickly.



Sick why? As stated the chemical in starting fluid is ether. Ether was used way back to anestisize patients for surgery and for recreation. The reason it is no longer used is if you use too much the patient goes to sleep but never wakes up. Back in the 1800's people would have ether parties. Much is known on the effects of ether on mammals and it is safe to say a rabbit would have close to the same effect we would. They enter a dream state and if they are in any pain it is instantly gone. 

Now is this method as fast as a pellet to the brain or a neck break, no but to say it is sick or cruel is blatantly false.


----------



## Pony

Agree with Bamboo. It's neither sick nor inhumane. The animal doesn't suffer, and as long as the person doing the killing isn't bothered by it, then it's all good.

A pellet or neck break is fast, but one has to admit, it is a bit violent. "Going to sleep" is more aesthetically pleasing for many people, especially if the animal is a pet.


----------



## LFRJ

I think for me, I'll stick to the quick kill method, but will definitely file away the starter fluid idea in the back of my brain for those occasions when I want a low stress method of euthanizing an animal. and they do crop up from time to time.

Two weeks ago, I had a very sick pullete - only a month old. She just kept haning on. We tried antibiotics, sulpha, massaged crop, - anything. Toward the end we were keeping her hydrated with a syringe. She hung on for a week clearly unable to make a u-turn toward good health. Finally she died in my arms. Holding her and keeping her warm as she labored to breath was all the comfort I could give. 

It would have been nice to know about the starter fluid method in this case...but only because she was so sick and so stressed that a walk to the wood shed to meet th broom stick seemed cruel.


----------



## grumpy

i've dispatched litterally hundreds of rabbits over the years. the most efficient and "least" messy is the "quick-dislocation" of the spinal cord right behind the base of the skull. it does require a certain amount of upper body strength to accomplish, but it is very efficient and rapid. i've never favored the "broomstick" method because of the tissue damage to the neck area leaving an unappealing appearance to the consumer.

grumpy


----------



## Parkboy

Bamboorabbit said:


> Sick why? As stated the chemical in starting fluid is ether. Ether was used way back to anestisize patients for surgery and for recreation. The reason it is no longer used is if you use too much the patient goes to sleep but never wakes up. Back in the 1800's people would have ether parties. Much is known on the effects of ether on mammals and it is safe to say a rabbit would have close to the same effect we would. They enter a dream state and if they are in any pain it is instantly gone.
> 
> Now is this method as fast as a pellet to the brain or a neck break, no but to say it is sick or cruel is blatantly false.


Anytime you have to wait an hour for something to die when you can kill it instantly is sick. Take a stick hit the d**n thing in the head and be done with it. Why put it in a bucket and close the lid and wait for it to smother to death?


----------



## Beaners

Parkboy, are you just here to start a fight? The rabbit goes to sleep and doesn't wake up. It is humane. End of story.

Kayleigh


----------



## Bamboorabbit

Parkboy said:


> Anytime you have to wait an hour for something to die when you can kill it instantly is sick. Take a stick hit the d**n thing in the head and be done with it. Why put it in a bucket and close the lid and wait for it to smother to death?


Parkboy,

Sometimes it is hard for people to put down a beloved pet or a small young animal by whacking it in the head with a stick. The ether is just another less violent handsoff option. You do know that is how humane societies put animals "to sleep". They use Isoflurane which is basically a nonflammable form of ether or some humane societies simply use carbon monoxide to dispatch the animals. Do you think they would do it that way if it is "sick"? With any of those 3 methods the animal quickly becomes unconscious in a painless manner and then death comes.


----------



## Parkboy

Bamboorabbit said:


> Parkboy,
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for people to put down a beloved pet or a small young animal by whacking it in the head with a stick. The ether is just another less violent handsoff option. You do know that is how humane societies put animals "to sleep". They use Isoflurane which is basically a nonflammable form of ether or some humane societies simply use carbon monoxide to dispatch the animals. Do you think they would do it that way if it is "sick"? With any of those 3 methods the animal quickly becomes unconscious in a painless manner and then death comes.


You do know that when the humane societies put animals to sleep they dont put them in a bucket and close the lid right? NO they dont, after they are asleep they give them another drug that stops there heart not smother them to death in a bucket. But you know what its whatever the next person finds fit for them.


----------



## Niomi

I don't breed rabbits, I just have them as pets, but I am thankful for this thread. I usually take mine to the vet to be euthanized, and since I lost my job, I won't be able to do that anymore. As a person that suffers from migrane, the idea of physically killing an animal is something I can't do, because I can imagine the pain on impact, should my first attempt fail. I think the ether method is a great alternative. For those who don't want to leave the animal alive for that long, would the rabbit feel any pain if you took the sleeping animal out of the container and then physically finished him/her off?


----------



## Bamboorabbit

Parkboy said:


> You do know that when the humane societies put animals to sleep they dont put them in a bucket and close the lid right? NO they dont, after they are asleep they give them another drug that stops there heart not smother them to death in a bucket. But you know what its whatever the next person finds fit for them.



From wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_euthanasia

Inhalant (gas) anesthetic
Gas anesthetics such as isoflurane and sevoflurane can be used for euthanasia in very small animals (rodents, small birds, etc.). Animals are placed in sealed chambers where high levels of anesthetic gas are introduced. Death may also be caused by carbon monoxide once unconsciousness has been achieved by inhaled anaesthetic.[5]


----------



## Parkboy

Niomi said:


> For those who don't want to leave the animal alive for that long, would the rabbit feel any pain if you took the sleeping animal out of the container and then physically finished him/her off?


Now that is a great idea. Remember its not the ether that kills the animal it is the lack of oxygen or smothering that kills the animal.


----------



## Beaners

My understanding is that they OD, not that they use up all of the oxygen in the bucket.

Kayleigh


----------



## Bamboorabbit

Niomi said:


> would the rabbit feel any pain if you took the sleeping animal out of the container and then physically finished him/her off?



None and that is a very good idea/alternative.


----------



## Parkboy

******* said:


> Parkboy, are you just here to start a fight? The rabbit goes to sleep and doesn't wake up. It is humane. End of story.
> 
> Kayleigh


No im not show me somewhere on this board that I have started a fight? I visit this board everyday and show me one time I have started a fight. All I have done is stated my opinion.


----------



## MaggieJ

Parkboy said:


> No im not show me somewhere on this board that I have started a fight? I visit this board everyday and show me one time I have started a fight. All I have done is stated my opinion.


Unfortunately, Parkboy, you stated your opinion in an inflammatory way. Courtesy and respect for others has always been valued on this board - even when we strongly disagree. And since the animals killed by the starter fluid method are quickly and painlessly rendered unconscious, it is a real stretch to call it "sick" even if you do not agree with it.


----------



## Parkboy

MaggieJ said:


> Unfortunately, Parkboy, you stated your opinion in an inflammatory way. Courtesy and respect for others has always been valued on this board - even when we strongly disagree. And since the animals killed by the starter fluid method are quickly and painlessly rendered unconscious, it is a real stretch to call it "sick" even if you do not agree with it.


Your right I may have come off inflammatory and I didnt mean to so I apologise to *o&itw * for that. But to ask if I am here to start a fight is also "inflammatory" .


----------



## MaggieJ

Parkboy said:


> Your right I may have come off inflammatory and I didnt mean to so I apologise to *o&itw * for that. But to ask if I am here to start a fight is also "inflammatory" .


It was a question, not an accusation, Parkboy. I think a lot of us suspected you were trying to :stirpot: I'm glad that is not so.


----------



## Parkboy

MaggieJ said:


> It was a question, not an accusation, Parkboy. I think a lot of us suspected you were trying to :stirpot: I'm glad that is not so.


In order to stir the pot there would have to be some kind of drama or tension between 2 fueding people and I one would have to proliferate that tension or drama to be labeled as a pot stirer. There was no conflict going on before i posted so how could anyone suspect me of being such? All i did was reply to a post, maybe in the wrong tone none the less but still all i did was state my opinion.


----------



## Bamboorabbit

Parkboy,

Of course you are entitled to your opinion...as you acknowledged you simply expressed it poorly. Sometimes it is best to say "hey sorry I screwed up" and then just let it go........


----------



## Parkboy

Bamboorabbit said:


> Parkboy,
> 
> Of course you are entitled to your opinion...as you acknowledged you simply expressed it poorly. Sometimes it is best to say "hey sorry I screwed up" and then just let it go........


Your absolutely right and i even apologised for it. But im not gonna sit back and let someone accuse me of something that they dont even know the meaning of. Once again Im sorry if I came off wrong I didnt mean any harm.

Im gonna end this now, im done with this conversation it isnt gonna help anyone by dragging this on.


----------



## Bamboorabbit

Parkboy said:


> Your absolutely right and i even apologised for it. But im not gonna sit back and let someone accuse me of something that they dont even know the definition of. Once again Im sorry if I came off wrong I didnt mean any harm.



The people here are pretty nice.....For one I believe it was just a honest mistake. No harm done


----------



## MaggieJ

Parkboy said:


> Your absolutely right and i even apologised for it. But im not gonna sit back and let someone accuse me of something that they dont even know the meaning of. Once again Im sorry if I came off wrong I didnt mean any harm.
> 
> Im gonna end this now, im done with this conversation it isnt gonna help anyone by dragging this on.


Parkboy, I very carefully did not accuse you of anything. I said that I thought that some of us suspected you were :stirpot: (after all, you had posted on this thread SIX times at that point) and went on to say that I was glad that this was not so.


----------



## Parkboy

MaggieJ said:


> Parkboy, I very carefully did not accuse you of anything. I said that I thought that some of us suspected you were :stirpot: (after all, you had posted on this thread SIX times at that point) and went on to say that I was glad that this was not so.


OK now I think your trying to stir the pot. What does it matter how many times Ive posted? I apologised for what i said. You dont even know what it means to stir the pot so just leave it alone. Its over and done with or are you just one of those people that has the have the last word? Whatever it is im done with it. :icecream:


----------



## Niomi

Getting back to the subject of this thread, I thought of what I think would make a great container. One could use a cooler. Okay, it is a little more expensive then those throw away 5 gallon pails but I think it would work better. Coolers have a plug in the bottom to let the water out. One could give a second dose of ether through the hole and plug it again to make sure the ether was doing its job.


----------



## Macybaby

For those who may consider using ether, keep in mind it is extremely flammable. My husband taught Hazmet for many years, and says ether should kill the rabbit very quickly. It won't live long enough to actually suffocate from lack of oxygen in the container unless you don't give it enough ether. Dh also says he would not recommend that method because of the potential for a fireball. 

Cathy


----------



## cowbelle

Another option is to put the animal to be put down into a container with some dry ice. I can't think now what the gas it is that it gives off, CO2 ?, but the animal takes a few breathes and quietly goes to sleep. My daughter and grandson learned of this through the people that raise snakes and other reptiles and need mice to feed them. When they are small and can't catch a live mouse ( or small rabbit ) they kill them with the dry ice. Doesn't have the dangers that ether would, is available from your local grocery store (for keeping frozen foods cold on the drive home)


----------



## tallpaul

If the can of ether is pure it may be "humane" but since ether in a can is usually used to start combustion engines aren't there additives that may be painful etc mixed in?


----------



## Caprice Acres

Dry ice does put off co2.  

I use the vinegar/baking soda reaction which gives off co2 gas, to euthanize rats/mice for my snakes.

What about that cervical dislocation tool someone posted ages ago? I think they made it from a coathanger and spared the rabbit the stress of having a person step on a broomstick over it's neck in that short time between applying your weight and pulling. I'll try to look it up, it seemed to work great!


----------



## katduck

mygoat said:


> Dry ice does put off co2.
> 
> I use the vinegar/baking soda reaction which gives off co2 gas, to euthanize rats/mice for my snakes.


I have a 9 day old that needs to be put down. How much vinegar/baking soda?

Kat


----------



## laughaha

could you please explain the vinegar/baking soda method? pics would be amazing if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Devoville

Could anyonetell how expensive Ether is? Is it only readily available in starter fluid?What is starter fluid exactly? is it that stuff you put on the BBQ's ?


----------



## Devoville

How much would you use for a 4lb. rabbit?


----------



## Macybaby

Ether is considered "starter fluid" - as in ENGINE starter fluid. What you put on your BBQ is something different, not near as nasty, and it does not have the explosive properties to help pop an engine. Ether starting fluid is available at any automotive store. I'm pretty sure ether is more explosive/flamable than gasoline. 

I sure hope someone does not try this and ends up blowing themselves up.

I have no idea how much it would take to dispatch a rabbit, I use a 20g pellet to do it.

Cathy


----------



## Buster

cowbelle said:


> Another option is to put the animal to be put down into a container with some dry ice. I can't think now what the gas it is that it gives off, CO2 ?, but the animal takes a few breathes and quietly goes to sleep.


Actually, it smothers. 

I'm leery of this starter fluid thing, as well. It's only 40% ether, apparently, so I'm not so sure it is actually the ether that kills. Plus the other ingredients may burn the lungs. 

I'm afraid I'm with Parkboy on this one. I think it is very likely a cruel way to kill an animal. Just because a whack in the head might not make the human feel better, it isn't the human we should be concerned about.


----------

